# Any Trad bowshooter here



## sticshooter (Jan 17, 2013)

Are there any trad bow shooters here? Just joined and thought I would ask.Thanks<><


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Yep!
Palmer recurve & Pronghorn longbow.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep! Martin mamba and very old fiberglass long bow.


----------



## sticshooter (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I know now I am not the only one on here. Abbott, Hill, Dave Johnson, Mattawoman
and few more and all longbows.It's sickness LOL<><


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Robertson stykbow. John Strunk yew wood self bow; monarch long bow; marius longbow; Bob Lee recurve; sky recurve; Dan Quillian recurve; 50 yrs.

ABy the way the best trad shoot is coming up in May at Chester.

Zat e nuf?????


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Me and my wife are just getting started shooting trad bows


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

duckman49 said:


> Me and my wife are just getting started shooting trad bows


Best advice I can give you after having done this for 50 years, is DO NOT OVER BOW YOURSELF. Just because you can shoot a 60# compound does not mean you can shoot a 60# recurve. I would recommend getting a bow that has interchangeable limbs, and start with 40# ( much less for your wife). With a good 40# recurve, and good sharp 2 blade broadheads, you can easily kill a deer.

As you develop your muscles and skills, then, and only then, move up in weight. I promise you, even if you move up to 50-60#, there will be times in the future when you will still use those 40# limbs. Often when I have laid off from shooting for a while, I will start off shooting with my 40# limbs, before I move back to my 50 or 55 pounders. Just to gradually get "warmed up" again.

Welcome to the sport. It is the one sport I have continued to do more than any other. You will be putting the "arch" back in archery. Nothing like watching the flight of a feather fletched wood arrow arcing through the air and striking your target. It's addicting.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm here too, Wil Taylor on TBH. Chunky is here as well


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I do to!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yup, I do post over here, Thanks for the shout out Will. It's like Cheers, it's nice to go, where everybody knows your name. 

The trad forum on TBH is also full of good folks, if you have questions.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep .. Black Widow ... have not killed much !!!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

My name is Ben and I'm a Trad Junkie


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

STP here, 60" Big river Flatbow, 52" evolution recurve, Martin Mamba, 58" custom Fence bow (recurve) 54" Gadfly hunter Hybrid and a few others Just had a 60" custom longbow built by my friend in Hawaii "Fence Bows" for my wife started shooting Trad 30 someodd years ago havent looked back. Chunky if your around give me a shout.
STP


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have been out of town hunting or traveling almost every weekend since the first of September, but that is winding down now and I have some time. What did you have in mind SoTXPighunter?


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep...Dale Dye bows


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Same here! Bob Sarrels Blackhills II [email protected]", Sarrels Blueridge SR [email protected]", Arvin Weaver Selfbow [email protected]", 69 inches long! Its an addiction. Sold all my Mathews bows and went all trad two years ago and haven't looked back!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Who's going to Chester this year???? Best shoot I have been to in Texas. 

I did however used to live in Olympia Washington, where I went to traditional shoots with 5-600 traditional hunters, and got to sit around the campfire at night listening to Glenn St. Charles and his sons tell stories of the past. What fantastic times.

Colorado has a fantastic annual traditional shoot. 900+ shooters. No competition. Three 3d ranges. I was shooting there once, and there was a group of 12 longbow shooters behind me. I had just left the bedded elk target station that they were now getting ready to shoot. One of their guys said, "first one to hit him in the nose wins!" The air was immediately filled with a dozen wooden arrows flying all over the place. One guy actually made a hit, but there was port orford cedar all over that forest floor. Most fun shoot I have ever gone to.

They do have one competition and that is for homemade 3d targets. I'm talking hair, real antlers, etc. I shot a rocky mtn goat, and a musk ox that I swear to this day were alive. Incredible.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> Who's going to Chester this year???? Best shoot I have been to in Texas.
> 
> I did however used to live in Olympia Washington, where I went to traditional shoots with 5-600 traditional hunters, and got to sit around the campfire at night listening to Glenn St. Charles and his sons tell stories of the past. What fantastic times.
> 
> ...


Where is Chester located?


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

*New to trad/first kill*

Stumbled on this thread, just killed my first pig Friday night. Kempf longbow 58" [email protected]". Also own a Sarrels Sierra 62" [email protected]" that is going to a friend of mine shortly.


----------



## tex prowler (Feb 1, 2013)

yep, two Black Widows and a Big horn.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

4 Bob Sarrels recurve and longbows and 2 Acadian Woods (longbow and recurve).


----------

